# Large rocks/boulders in lawn - what would you do?



## mattb (Jun 21, 2020)

My side lawn, that I am planning a full fall Reno on, has a handful of large rocks protruding through the surface. During the height of summer all the grass dies off around them due to lack of water (I assume).

I'm planning on renting a dingo for my Reno so I'm going to see if any of them are moveable, but if they are not I'd like to "include" them in the landscape rather than deal with perpetual dead spots.

The only thing I can think of is edging around them to create a more defined edge and then either exposing them more than they are now or putting down mulch (but then I'd have a weird mulch "spots" in the lawn).

Any other ideas?


----------



## Alisonpv (Apr 6, 2021)

How big are they? If you can at all remove them, I would.


----------



## mattb (Jun 21, 2020)

Alisonpv said:


> How big are they? If you can at all remove them, I would.


Not sure exactly - perhaps I need to do a little hand excavation to scope them out.


----------



## nnnnnate (Apr 23, 2020)

Its a lot of work but the right answer is to dig them out. Of you're doing a Reno it's the perfect time since you'll rip up the area and will be seeding anyway.

We pulled out tons of rocks I clouding some that were 2'x4'.


----------



## mattb (Jun 21, 2020)

In case any comes across this thread and is also looking for answers - I ended up using a product called "Expansive Demolition Grout" to remove these. You drill 1" wide holes deep (12"+) into the rock and pour in the grout into the hole to the top. Over 12 - 24 hours it expands and in turns breaks up the rocks into more manageable sizes. Still a lot of work but it got the job done!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks for the update @mattb!


----------

